# Favorite Food?



## Pork Chop (Jul 22, 2012)

If you could eat anything you wanted with no bad side effects what would it be? 

Mine

Greasy as hell cheeseburger with a bounch of french fries


----------



## squigader (Jul 22, 2012)

Caviar. So good. No wonder it's so expensive.

I'm also quite partial to shark, beef ribs and kebabs.


----------



## rage racing (Jul 22, 2012)

pulled pork or ribs


----------



## Intense (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Pork Chop (Jul 23, 2012)

calebrm said:


>





holly shit!!! Lol...


----------



## btex34n88 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sushi


----------



## flynike (Jul 23, 2012)

Outback regular Aussie Cheese Fries only 1963 cals


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 23, 2012)

Pizza all day every day all types!! Especially round table pizza tripple play pepperoni. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





- SHREK


----------



## desmorris (Jul 23, 2012)

well mine one was mmm spicy rice with chicken nuggets and fried drumsticks, with lots of drinks and fresh cream pine apple cake.


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 24, 2012)

Veal Parmesan


----------



## endurance724 (Jul 24, 2012)

i wish cheeseburgers made you lean LOL


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 25, 2012)

That's really tough to say, but I do miss my sweets.  It might be donuts or cheesecake.  Yummmmm


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2012)

Ribs, Pizza, Cheesecake n Icecream


----------



## nby (Jul 25, 2012)

Huge shoarma calzone with cheese.. ahmaigod I used to eat one of those every week.. soo godly haha


----------



## gamma (Jul 25, 2012)

American Chinese sesame seed chicken..........................................................


----------



## Pork Chop (Jul 26, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Pizza all day every day all types!! Especially round table pizza tripple play pepperoni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now this is the kind of Pizza I Love. More of a NY style pizza. The pizza caleb poosted looks more like a Chaicago pizze, correct??
Hey Shrek, where did that damn pizza come from bro???? Not a pizza hut or domminos im sure, lol
I havent had pizza in over a year, lol.. 
Would you mail me a slice? I will pay the shipping charge.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jul 26, 2012)

docdoom77 said:


> That's really tough to say, but I do miss my sweets.  It might be donuts or cheesecake.  Yummmmm



I have never liked sweets for some damn reason. Everyone thinks i am weried because i HATE cholette.


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 26, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> Now this is the kind of Pizza I Love. More of a NY style pizza. The pizza caleb poosted looks more like a Chaicago pizze, correct??
> Hey Shrek, where did that damn pizza come from bro???? Not a pizza hut or domminos im sure, lol
> I havent had pizza in over a year, lol..
> Would you mail me a slice? I will pay the shipping charge.



No pizza hut here brother!! It's called round table pizza out here in Cali!! Great pizza. No pizza in a year??? WTF bro? You deployed??


- SHREK


----------



## MiniMack (Jul 27, 2012)

filet mignon wrapped in bacon


----------



## seyone (Jul 27, 2012)

Eggs, I can eat eggs any time of day.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jul 27, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> No pizza hut here brother!! It's called round table pizza out here in Cali!! Great pizza. No pizza in a year??? WTF bro? You deployed??
> 
> 
> - SHREK



No sir, not deployed, just cant eat piazza without getting sick for a few minutes. I LOVE pizza but when i get it, I have acid reflux really fast and lose it. lol.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jul 27, 2012)

seyone said:


> Eggs, I can eat eggs any time of day.




LOL,  I eat eggs everyday also bro but I dont feel bad about it. I eat them so much that they are not my favorite food anymore. I have big dreams of cheeseburgers, lol..


----------



## SFW (Jul 27, 2012)

General tso, eggplant parmigiana, german chocolate cake, spumoni


----------



## DraculaMan (Jul 28, 2012)

Large pizza with everything and chopped up hot dogs with sourkraut on top of the pizza.


----------



## lamper (Jul 29, 2012)

I like chicken meat as it is easily digested by our body ,it is chewed easily and this white meat is no harmful for our heart and is useful for heart - patients.chicken meat does not raise level of uric acid in our body and contains less amount of fats.so by using chicken meat we get safe from heart and stomach disease .that is why i prefer and like chicken meat.


----------



## andyrodgers (Jul 30, 2012)

i  would love to have some cease pizza


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 30, 2012)

Phuq, I love all foods. Beef , Pork, chicken.......veal and hens. Just as long as it is cooked wth lots of garlic and love.


----------



## Faymus (Jul 31, 2012)

Qdoba Burrito with steak and 3 cheese queso, five guy burgers and frys.

Id live on these.


----------



## figurecompetitor (Aug 6, 2012)

My favorite is Dominos Pizza..


----------



## DetMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Merkaba (Aug 7, 2012)

tie between NY pizza and a down south hotdog with chili and onions, mustard.


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 8, 2012)

i like chicken meat with boiled rice, and salad


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 8, 2012)

It depends on the mood I'm in.  Pizza, Sushi, or Donairs are all contenders though.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 9, 2012)

andyrodgers said:


> i like chicken meat with boiled rice, and salad


 Do you prefer sex with a condom too?   hahaha


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 9, 2012)

DetMuscle said:


>



I just came a little...


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 9, 2012)

seyone said:


> Eggs, I can eat eggs any time of day.




that sir is weak as shit. for me it's pizza all the way. I do love the frisco melt from steak n' shake too, but pizza i could eat for every meal of the day.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 9, 2012)

figurecompetitor said:


> My favorite is Dominos Pizza..




that's the best pizza you have ever had? lol i feel sorry for you.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Aug 9, 2012)

My favorite food of all time is good ole french toast with eggs and turkey bacon. Not the most unhealthy thing on the planet but it sure does taste good! Especially with powdered sugar


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 9, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> My favorite food of all time is good ole french toast with eggs and turkey bacon. Not the most unhealthy thing on the planet but it sure does taste good! Especially with powdered sugar



throw some maple syrup on there too. I'm lean but have always had a fat kid living inside me. Pudgy bastard...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 11, 2012)

Ribs, pepperoni pizza with xtra cheese, fried german bologna on kaiser roll, creamy cole slaw, mexican chorizo sausage, thick cut onion rings are my favs!


----------

